# Euro Recovery on older vans



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All,

friend of ours are looking for a MH but have been put off buying anything older or near 10 years as they were told that you would struggle to get european recovery.

Is this really the case? I can not see how as there are soo many older vans about.

Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*eurorecovery*

Hi,RAC will provide cover for vehicles of any age for members of camping and caravan club
curlyboy


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, We have a 1991 van and have insurance cover from SAGA.
SAGA Breakdown Assistance (Europe wide) on top of insurance is £81.
This if for a Mercedes base vehicle - if I were an insurance company I would be looking for more for some base vehicles.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you fro your replies, does anyone else have experiance of this?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We had a 1992 van and was with Saga we had very good service. We had a steering rack go in France was picked up and taken to a dealer and later on the same trip the gearbox started giving trouble and it was brought back to UK from the south of France and we had a hirer car.
Saga on line is cheaper that calling and the recovery via Greenflag covers any van, any age. Not bad for £81
Andy


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm that suggests that what he has been told is not true!

is anyone here with the AA on an older van?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Yes I recently had european cover from the AA for my 11 year old van. Included english speaking roadside assistance, recovery, car hire, hotel and repatriation. All for about £95 for 2 weeks period.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I think all insurers cover older vans,they just charge more.
Try these;


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Insurers?? do you mean recovery companies? you didnt list anything?

Thank you


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*breakdown*

Unless AA have changed their policy they only cover up to 11 year old Motorcaravans.I was with the AA for many years but found out that they would'nt cover my Motorhome once it was 11 years old so I switched to Comfort Insurence who offer european breakdown through the R.A.C.I think that they may have an age limit of 15years!!I need to look into it myself as my Herald will be 15years old in 18mths time.We go abroad every year so it is reassuring to know that if anything heppens you have cover!!


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry about that ,didn't press the paste button Try ;www.lifesure.co.uk/ £65 for MHs under 10 years full UK. and European cover for 90 days per year ,£85 for over 10 years(I think)

Most recovery companies are treated as insurance co.or are aligned to one.

Backaxle


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm with ADAC, they cover you not the vehicle, european cover for me and the wife €90.

over here they use the AA, although i have not had any dealings with them other than giving them money, i know a few that have and they are more than impressed!


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

we have brittania rescue for our 23 year old mercedes, 120 per annum for full uk and european with full repat + car hire and a whole load of other things, seemed like a bargin.

We did get free AA with our safegaurd insurance it said vans under 20 years only in the small print, funny how they dont tell you things like that when your buying, suppose i only have myself to blame tho for not reading it properly.

Paul


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Euro assist cover vans for breakdown (European cover) £65 under 10 years £75 I think for over 10 years.


Regards
R/M


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

How bad is this!!!!:

The small print is available online as it happens:
From the AA: 
http://www.theaa.com/services/european_breakdowncover/european_breakdown_terms.html#spec
--------------------------------------------------------------------
# Campervans and Motor Caravans

The policy covers campervans or motor caravans manufactured less than 11 
years ago. However, AA members wishing to purchase Single Trip cover for 
older vehicles may apply for special consideration. If cover is 
exceptionally agreed, an older vehicle supplement must be paid. No cover 
is available for older campervans or motor caravans under Single Trip 
Group, Annual Multi Trip or Annual Long Stay policies.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

From the RAC: 
http://www.rac.co.uk/web/euro-breakdown/terms-and-conditions.htm#general-tandcs
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Eligible vehicles
An Insured Vehicle must be one of the following and must be permanently 
registered in the UK, Guernsey, Jersey and Isle of Man as a private 
vehicle: car, motorcycle 121cc or over, motor caravan, minibus fitted 
with not more than 17 seats including driver, light van, estate car, MPV 
or 4 x 4 sport utility vehicle.
The Insured Vehicle must also:

* be 5 years old or under at the start of the Journey;
* have a maximum legal laden weight of 3,500kg (3.5 tonnes). This 
weight is called the Gross Vehicle Mass (GVM);
* have maximum overall dimensions of: length 7m; height 3m; width 
2.25m (all including any load carried).

Vehicles 6 years* and over may be covered on payment of an additional 
premium. An Insured Vehicle can only be covered if it is being used for 
a Journey and returning to the Territory within the Period of Cover. 
Caravans* and baggage or boat trailers* privately owned and managed not 
over 3,500kg (3.5 tonnes) Gross Vehicle Mass are covered, subject to 
payment of additional premium. They must also carry a roadworthy spare 
wheel and tyre. Caravans and trailers must not be more than overall 
dimensions as follows: length including tow bar 7m; height 3m; width 2.25m.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought the AA were bad at 11 years, but the RAC are taking the ****

I wonder how many people are driving around thinking they have cover under there insurance but the vans are too old??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

r6demon said:


> How bad is this!!!!:
> 
> The small print is available online as it happens:
> From the AA:
> ...


Hi, don't confuse the ordinary RAC cover with the Arrrival scheme via the C&CC

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/arrival

we've been with them for a number of years, had cause to use them this year when we had a puncture in France that we couldn't handle ourselves. Very good service.
You have to join it through the C&CC, not directly with RAC.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I could not see anything regarding vehicle age nor Euro recovery on that site though


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

r6demon said:


> I could not see anything regarding vehicle age nor Euro recovery on that site though


Hi Our Kontikki is now 10years old and we use C&CC arrival this year we went to Spain and did not have to pay the extra charge the RAC put on for older campers/cars. We pay £9.80 a month which covers my wife myself in or on (my motorbike) any vehical any age/length and anything being towed. We paid £80 to get 3 weeks European cover and was quoted £140 for 1 years European cover. Why the age is used is crazy our 10 yr old camper has just covered 30000 miles full service histiory etc my car is 4 years old 48000 miles, my bike 4 years 3500 miles ?????? :wink: .Hope this helps. Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No problem with the van BUT before the van when I went to France in the car AA breakdown 5* Europe did not want to know cars over 10 years old.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We have 28 year old van. European breakdown recovery insured through SAGA for last 5 years for £99. Have used them twice in Europe and twice in UK - no problems on either occasion.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Hi, We have a 1991 van and have insurance cover from SAGA.
> SAGA Breakdown Assistance (Europe wide) on top of insurance is £81.
> This if for a Mercedes base vehicle - if I were an insurance company I would be looking for more for some base vehicles.


Also have a 1991 van insured with SAGA. As my van isn't a Mercedes base vehicle (it's a Fiat) Am I to assume I'm getting better value for money for my £81?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have said this before but I will say it again.

If you are taking out european breakdown cover make sure you get confirmation IN WRITING that your particular vehicle size is covered !!

Many of the policies sold specifically EXCLUDE vehicles over 3500Kg gross weight and those over a certain width (the size of which also excludes many if not all coachbuilts as well as A class)

DONT assume anything, if you buy over the phone ask the specific question "Will this cover my MH that is ???Kg max weight, ????metres wide and ??? metres long?" If the answer is yes then after you have taken out the policy write to the company quoting the time and date of your phone call, (remember they are all recorded for "training and quality purposes") thats not quite true, its so if you have not notified them of something they can decline to pay out at a later date, and ask them to confirm IN WRITING what was agreed in the telephone conversation (time and date supplied) in respect of your particular vehicle (quote the weight and dimesnions)

Personally I use Comfort for insurance and breakdown cover. they publish their breakdown policy document on line so you can read it whilst actually talking to them (Brilliant idea  ) It has a clause which says "size and weight restrictions do not apply to motor caravans"

I have had to use the breakdown cover over a bank holiday weekend (operated by the RAC here in the UK) and can confirm they did indeed rescue my 4000Kg, 7.3m long, 2+m rear overhang motorhome in a very short space of time and with no hassle at all. (and sent the right sized recovery truck when I told them of the vehicle dimensions, it was a HUGE HGV specific recovery artic  )

Check, check, and double check again!! Its to late if you are stranded at the roadside in the depths of Europe with a dead MH to find you dont have the cover you _thought _you had bought. Its the policy wording that counts NOT what some numpty who knows sod all about MH sizes and policy restriction told you on the phone all those months ago.

Its (an expensive) scenario that too many MH'ers find themselves in every year. A bit of work now could make sure your not one of them.

(p.s. Comfort will only sell breakdown cover if you use their vehicle insurance (which is undwerwritten by Aviva) and for me is cheaper than the MHF insurance which is ALSO underwrtitten by Aviva, odd that :?


----------

